# How long do artichokes last in the fridge?



## Caslon (Aug 1, 2017)

I saw a 2 for 1 deal on large artichokes. Two for $5.  I WAS gonna buy 2, but thought the other wouldn't last that long, so I only bought one.  Just how long do artichokes last in the fridge? I probably could have bought  the 2 for $5 deal.

Does anyone besides me not care for canned or jarred artichoke hearts?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 1, 2017)

Despite the fact I've read you should use fresh artichokes within a week, I've had them last as long as 3 weeks, give or take.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 1, 2017)

Caslon said:


> I saw a 2 for 1 deal on large artichokes. Two for $5.  I WAS gonna buy 2, but thought the other wouldn't last that long, so I only bought one.  Just how long do artichokes last in the fridge? I probably could have bought  the 2 for $5 deal.
> 
> Does anyone besides me not care for canned or jarred artichoke hearts?



Were they "tight" or already getting loose?


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 2, 2017)

Caslon, we enjoy cold cooked artichokes as much as hot ones so if they're on sale I cook more than needed. They make a great cold lunch! They are best cooked as soon as possible in my opinion. The best ones I've ever had were cut out of the field and cooked that night. Think corn..don't leave them laying around.


----------



## EatingTO (Aug 2, 2017)

If you keep them refrigerated and sealed up they should last you a little more than a week.


----------

